# OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

Redaktionell








*OHNE Prüfung Angeln! 
Das Bremer Stockangelrecht​*
Kommentar

*Möglichkeiten, ohne Angel- oder Sportfischerpüfung in Deutschland legal zu angeln, gibt es durchaus nicht wenige. Wir hatten die für Interessierte ja auch gesammelt in einem Thema: Angeln ohne Angelschein in Deutschland! - So gehts! Das "Bremer Stockangelrecht" ist auch da aufgeführt, als letztlich "älteste verbriefte" und "kurioseste" Möglichkeit zum Angeln ohne Prüfung.*

Ich finde es gut, wenn nicht nur in "Anglermedien" über solche Möglichkeiten berichtet wird, ohne Prüfung in Deutschland LEGAL angeln zu gehen. So wie es hier auch RadioBremen mit Butenundbinnen macht:
https://www.butenunbinnen.de/nachrichten/gesellschaft/stockangelschein-bremen100.html

Gut, in letzter Zeit sehe ich in immer mehr Meldungen der Nichtanglerpresse wie auch hier einen Begriff auftauchen, der mir rechtschreibmäßig die Zehennägel hochrollt:


> _Wer in Bremen lebt, volljährig ist und ausschließlich zwei Angelrouten einsetzt, darf sich an den Flussbewohnern bedienen. _



Ich nutze nach wie vor Angelruten, um mich "an Flussbewohnern zu bedienen", und vielleicht einen Routenplaner, um die Wege ans Wasser zu finden...

Seis drum - gut, das grundsätzlich über sowas berichtet wird!

Fakt ist laut binnenundbuten, dass  das heutige Stockangelrecht auf ein Privileg Kaiser Karl V. zurück geht. Er gestattete 1541 dem Bürgermeister und Rat der Stadt Bremen, die Fischerei auf einem bestimmten Abschnitt der Weser bis in "die salzige See" frei auszuüben.

Und dabei wurde nicht nur an Fischer gedacht, sondern auch an den einfachen Bürger:


> _ "Der echte Bremer Bürger durfte für den Eigenbedarf fischen", sagt Koch-Bodes. Das gilt – in etwas weniger strenger Form – bis heute. Da gilt schon als "echter" Bremer, wer seinen Hauptwohnsitz in der Hansestadt hat._



Laut dem Fischereiamt Bremen würde es eine Vielzahl "geniessbarer Fische " in der Weser geben mit einem guten Zanderbestand, aber auch Brassen, Welse und Stinte. So würden eh schon viele Gastangler aus ganz Deutschland nach Bremen kommen

Die natürlich, im Gegensatz zu den Einwohnern Bremens, eine Prüfung vorweisen und eine Gastkarte kaufen müssen..

*Aber VORSICHT!*


Auch der "Stockangler" darf nicht überall angeln. Das ist begrenzt auf folgende Gewässer:
in der Weser innerhalb der bremischen Landesgrenze
in der Kleinen Weser
in der Lesum flußaufwärts bis zur Burger Straßenbrücke
in dem tideabhängigem Teil der Geeste

Ob da andere Fische schwimmen, ob da andere Angler unterwegs sind, als anderen Bremer Gewässern, an denen man die Prüfung braucht??

*Gründe für die Prüfung?*
Es werden immer wieder viele Gründe gesucht und gefunden für die Prüfung. Zuerst einmal ist es über Kurse und Prüfungsabnahme (je nach Bundesland) eine der Finanzierungen von Angelvereinen und Verbänden, die daher natürlich alles tun, diese Verdienstmöglichkeiten zu erhalten und die dafür alle möglichen Gründe ins Feld führen.

Dass es so viele Möglichkeiten gibt in Deutschland, OHNE Prüfung zu angeln, zeigt aber klar und eindeutig,  dass jeder, der mit übergeordneten Gesetzen argumentiert (Tierschutz, Naturschutz etc.) falsch liegen MUSS - sonst wären ja die vielen Möglichkeiten OHNE Prüfung LEGAL zu angeln gar nicht möglich.

*Ein guter, ein WIRKLICH guter Grund für die Prüfung soll dabei nicht verschwiegen werden:*
Angler, die beim Hobby bleiben, werden fast alle die Prüfung haben.

Und das unterscheidet sie z. B. von Menschen, die in Naturschutzorganisationen mitmachen:
Deren einzige Qualifikation ist meist das Scheckbuch für Spenden.

*Und DAMIT kann man als Angler gegen (fast) jeden Schützer auftrumpfen, dass man im Gegensatz zu denen wenigstens mal überhaupt was gelernt hat.....*


Thomas Finkbeiner

Anhang:
Angeln ohne Angelschein in Deutschland! - So gehts!


Franz_16 schrieb:


> *     Angeln ohne Angelschein in Bremen*
> 
> *Wer kann ohne ablegen einer Fischerprüfung angeln?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*

Das Thema ist ja grundsätzlich schon länger in der Diskussion mit der Sinnhaftigkeit der Prüfung:
Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....

Die Prüfung finde ich nach wie vor per se nutzlos für Angler oder das Angeln:
Angeln lernste eh erst nach abwerfen des theoretischen Prüfungsballastes....

Siehe dazu auch nen Ausbilder:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> *Da rate ich dir als Ausbilder: *
> 
> Mach den Schein bitte mit dem Ziel, das beste Hobby der Welt auch von der praktischen Seite intensiv kennenzulernen
> 
> ...





*ABER:*
Dazu - siehe nachfolgend - ist sie echt klasse!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Ein guter, ein WIRKLICH guter Grund für die Prüfung soll dabei nicht verschwiegen werden:*
> Angler, die beim Hobby bleiben, werden fast alle die Prüfung haben.
> 
> Und das unterscheidet sie z. B. von Menschen, die in Naturschutzorganisationen mitmachen:
> ...


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*

In Baden-Württemberg steht da nirgends, dass man eine Sportfischerprüfung macht oder machen muss.
Da gibt es einen staatlichen Fischereischein der berechtigt, in die Natur zu gehen, ein Wirbeltier zu fangen und zu töten.
Damit man diesen Fischereischein bekommt muss man keine Ausbildung zum Angeln machen. Einen Sachkundenachweis, dass man die wichtigsten Gesetzte dazu kennt, einiges in der Natur kennt und die Fische identifizieren kann, wenn man einen gefangen hat.
Diesen Sachkundenachweis erbringt man mit der Prüfung zum Fischereischein. Und damit nicht jeder HonK sich einfach zur Prüfung anmeldet wird davor ein minimum Lehrprogramm geschaltet, das inhaltlich im Bundesland vorgegeben ist. Und das wird dann geprüft.
Und wenn der neue Fischereischeininhaber nicht angeln kann, wieso wird er nicht vom Gerätehändler seines vertrauens eingewiesen? Bei dem wird er doch die nächsten Jahre ettliche 100  oder mehrere tausend Euro liegen lassen. Da wäre es doch OK wenn der Händler die Einweisung vor Ort übernimmt.
Oder der neue Fischereischeininhaber tritt in einen Angelverein ein und schließt sich einem erfahrenen Angler an. Oder geht, wenn er nicht zu stolz ist einfach mit der Jugendgruppe mit.
Und wenn er nicht in einen Verein will sodern lieber am FoPu angelt braucht er keine wirklichen Kenntnisse übers angeln an sich.
Und wenn ein Verein, der ausbildet dann freiwillig einen Angelkurs für Fischereischeinneulinge anbietet, melden sich von mehreren hundert Neulingen gerade mal 1 oder 2 an.
Und warum soll jetzt der Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Fischereischeinprüfung Unsinn sein?
Weil ein Verein damit etwas Geld verdienen kann? 
Auch ein professioneller Forumsbetreiber will Geld verdienen.
Ein Angelgerätehändler will Geld verdienen. 
Das ist doch ein recht schwacher Einwand, jemand den Wunsch Geld zu verdienen, vorzuwerfen.

So ist halt manchmal das Leben. Alles mögliche aber kein Ponyhof.


----------



## kati48268 (2. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*

Meine primäre Kritik an der Prüfung ist eine andere als dass jemand damit Geld verdient.

Sie verhindert (mit), dass Angeln in der Bevölkerung vernetzt ist.
Man schaue nach Holland, Schweden, USA... da angelt quasi jeder. Irgendwann mal zumindest, lässt es dann Jahrelang sein, geht mal wieder los,... 
Die Prüfung ist eine weitere Hürde für den Zugang.
Und Zugang mit Hürden verhindert eine breite Verwurzelung in der Gesellschaft.
Die Konsequenzen sehen wir an unseren Realitäten des Angelns in Deutschland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*

Ich hab ja das Geld machen (verdienen muss man sich etwas)  nicht kritisiert, sondern nur festgestellt.

Ansonsten geht ich mit kati schon konform, wie gesagt, ohne den einzig wirklichen Vorteil zu vergessen:
Schützer anpissen können ;-))



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Ein guter, ein WIRKLICH guter Grund für die Prüfung soll dabei nicht verschwiegen werden:*
> Angler, die beim Hobby bleiben, werden fast alle die Prüfung haben.
> 
> Und das unterscheidet sie z. B. von Menschen, die in Naturschutzorganisationen mitmachen:
> ...


----------



## Ørret (2. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Meine primäre Kritik an der Prüfung ist eine andere als dass jemand damit Geld verdient.
> 
> Sie verhindert (mit), dass Angeln in der Bevölkerung vernetzt ist.
> Man schaue nach Holland, Schweden, USA... da angelt quasi jeder. Irgendwann mal zumindest, lässt es dann Jahrelang sein, geht mal wieder los,...
> ...



Sehe ich etwas anders....wer Zugang zum Angeln haben will der kann ihn überall kriegen auch ohne Schein(Forellenpuffer,Touristenschein,Stockrecht). Das das Angeln nicht so verwurzelt in der Bevölkerung wie in anderen Ländern ist, liegt daran das die Bevölkerung sich allgemein immer mehr von der Natur entfernt hat wie z.B. in Schweden und deshalb finde ich so einen kleinen Sachkundenachweiß eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, damit Leute die so gar keine Ahnung davon haben die Grundlagen erstmal gezeigt bekommen.
Doch was und wie die Leute das beigebracht bekommen daran zweifel ich immer mehr. Viel zu viel Theorie und zuwenig Praxis, zu zeitaufwendig (zwei drei Unterrichtseinheiten reichen bestimmt auch) und zu teuer.Und ne Prüfung ist auch überflüssig.
Viel zu kompliziert und zu Deutsch das ganze Prozedere


----------



## geomas (2. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*

Mein persönliches Hauptargument gegen eine Prüfungspflicht ist der Touristenfischereischein.
Meiner Meinung nachkann man sich damit vom „Sachkundenachweis zum Töten von Wirbeltieren” (also Prüfung vor Ausgabe des Fischereischeins) freikaufen. 
Also entweder oder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*

Du lernst aber nicht das Töten von Wirbeltieren, bestenfalls von Fischen. 

Und meist dazu komplett theoretisch (ist auch nach TSG net so einfach mit lebenden Tieren zu Schulungszwecken) - je nach Bundesland..

Zudem ist ja nen Fisch um die Ecke bringen sooo schwierig:
Aufn Kopp hauen und Kehlschnitt oder Herzstich oder beides (je nach Bundesland) - das passt aufn DinA5 - Zettel. Wer dazu ne Prüfung braucht, wirds nie lernen.

Zudem sind sowohl Prüfungen wie Kurse (wo überhaupt notwendig) so unterschiedlich in den verschiedenen Ländern, dass es eh nur lächerlich ist.

Statt Fischkrankheiten und NABU-Propaganda zu lernen und Gerätezusammenstellungen aus den 70er/80er Jahren, wären vernünftige Knoten etc. wichtiger zu vermitteln, damit Fische nicht abreissen -  Praxis halt..

Dennoch sollte man den einzig wirklichen Vorteil der Prüfung NICHT  vergessen:
Schützer anpissen können ;-))



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Ein guter, ein WIRKLICH guter Grund für die Prüfung soll dabei nicht verschwiegen werden:*
> Angler, die beim Hobby bleiben, werden fast alle die Prüfung haben.
> 
> Und das unterscheidet sie z. B. von Menschen, die in Naturschutzorganisationen mitmachen:
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (3. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*



Ørret schrieb:


> Das das Angeln nicht so verwurzelt in der Bevölkerung wie in anderen Ländern ist, liegt daran das die Bevölkerung sich allgemein immer mehr von der Natur entfernt hat wie z.B. in Schweden ...


Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus.

Wie viele Leute hätte ich schon mal mitnehmen können um sie anzufixen?
Geht aber offiziell kaum, weil, "du darfst jetzt dies nicht und darfst das nicht".
Wenn jeder frei wäre, einfach mal ans Wasser zu gehen und sich auszuprobieren, auch mehrmals... 
Oder es halt nur bei Bedarf & Lust zelebrieren könnte, ohne Hypothek aufs Haus & 6 Monate Planung vorab...
(ja, da gibt es weitere Hürden, nicht nur die Prüfung, ist mir klar)


----------



## Ørret (3. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*

Jemanden mitzunehmen und ihn eine meiner Ruten beaufsichtigen und benutzen zu lassen stellt gar kein Problem dar...ein Jugendlicher ohne Prüfung darf sogar mit zwei eigenen Ruten auf Friedfisch angeln...ich muss die Leute halt nur beaufsichtigen. Zumindest ist das in NDS so...
Wenn man will kann man schon reinschnuppern ins Hobby Angeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*

Meist heisst es da aber immer:
Nicht  den gesamten Angelvorgang durchführen dürfen, in einigen B-Ländern musst Du als Scheininhaber das Angeln einstellen um sofort tierschutzgerecht beim Nichtscheininhaber eingreifen zu können (alles "eigentlich", dass das keiner macht ist eh klar..)..

Alles irre halt...


----------



## Michael.S (3. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*

Das gibt es ja in Niedersachsen auch , von der Elbmündung bis Stadtgrenze Hamburg kann jeder ohne Schein Angeln und auch die Oste ein Nebenfluß der Elbe ist zumindest ein Stück ohne Schein beangelbar


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*

Naja, Niedersachsen ist da eh ein "Sonderfall" in Bürokrateutonien (noch):
Laut Gesetz reicht Personalausweis und Erlaubnis vom Bewirtschafter an JEDEM Gewässer zum Angeln...

Wer aber in einen Verein will, der MUSS die Prüfung machen, weil sonst sein Verein nicht anerkannt wird (Verordnung)..

Daher gegen auch die meisten Bewirtschafter Karten nur mit Prüfung/Schein aus. 

Aber das ist wieder ne ganz andere Diskussion wie das Stockangelrecht in Bremen.....


----------



## Ørret (3. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du lernst aber nicht das Töten von Wirbeltieren, bestenfalls von Fischen.
> 
> Und meist dazu komplett theoretisch (ist auch nach TSG net so einfach mit lebenden Tieren zu Schulungszwecken) - je nach Bundesland..
> 
> ...



Sag ich ja... viel zu viel Theorie und zuwenig Praxis...und das Töten müssen mache Leute doch einmal richtig gezeigt bekommen sieht man oft genug das das nicht richtig gemacht wird auch von Leuten die schon lange nen Schein haben. 
Wenn das zu Lehren rechtlich in manchen Bundesländern ein Problem ist dann muss man daran was ändern.....ein Schlachter der Jäger muss das ja auch irgendwie mal lernen bzw. gezeigt bekommen


----------



## Ørret (3. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles irre halt...



So ist. es....und woran liegt es? An unseren unfähigen BV und LVs die nicht in der Lage sind für Einheit, Einheitlichkeit und Einigkeit in allen Belangen zu sorgen


----------



## rhinefisher (3. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*

Hi!
Bei allen Pros für den Angelschein, die ja auch nicht völlig aus der Luft gegriffen sind, muß man sich immer eines ganz klar machen: Die offizielle Begründung für die Einführung des Angelscheines, war der Mangel an Gewässern.
Man wollte definitiv die Bevölkerung vom Wasser fernhalten!
Das ist ganz ähnlich wie beim Jagdschein.. .
In vielen anderen Nationen fördert man diese so ungemein sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung von Staatswegen, weil man wohl die vielen Vorteile erkannt hat.
In D gibt es an dieser Stelle bloß mittelalterliches Besitzstandsdenken und Kontrollwahn..!
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*

da liegst Du sicher nicht falsch....


----------



## Tommaz (5. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier in Deutschland und will den Angelschein kriegen. Ich wohne in 27239. Vielleicht kann jemand mir helfen und sagen wo kann ich die Prufung machen und Angelschein kriegen? in der Nahe von mir.
Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*

Frag mal bei den Jungs nach, die können Dir sicher weiterhelfen:
http://www.fischereiverein-twistringen.de/html/impressum.html


----------



## Lajos1 (5. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Bei allen Pros für den Angelschein, die ja auch nicht völlig aus der Luft gegriffen sind, muß man sich immer eines ganz klar machen: Die offizielle Begründung für die Einführung des Angelscheines, war der Mangel an Gewässern.
> Man wollte definitiv die Bevölkerung vom Wasser fernhalten!
> 
> ...


----------



## rhinefisher (6. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*

Hi!
Klar - Bayern war schon immer sehr fortschrittlich, wenn es um die unterdrückung der Bevölkerung ging. Das sieht man bis heute... .
Ich bezog mich eher auf die Verabschiedung des ersten einheitlichen Gesetzes zur Angelfischerei Deutschlands vom 19.4.1939., welches ja bis heute die überwiegene Grundlage der Landesgesetzgebung ist.
Und da ging es ganz sicher um die Gängelung der Bevölkerung... .
Petri


----------



## Lajos1 (7. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Klar - Bayern war schon immer sehr fortschrittlich, wenn es um die unterdrückung der Bevölkerung ging. Das sieht man bis heute... .
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Schugga (7. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*



Ørret schrieb:


> Jemanden mitzunehmen und ihn eine meiner Ruten beaufsichtigen und benutzen zu lassen stellt gar kein Problem dar...


 
 Stimmt so nicht, bzw. kommt wahrscheinlich wieder auf den Verein an, wo man angelt. Ich wohne auch in NDS, aber mein Verein erlaubt es nicht, dass ein Erwachsener ohne Schein meine Angeln allein beaufsichtigt oder anrührt. Keschern geht klar, aber ansonsten nix, was mit Angeln zu tun hat.

 Diese Regelung finde ich total Schwachsinn. Ich wäre auch dafür, dass man seinem Gast mal eine Angel in die Hand drücken dürfte, um ihn/ihr das Ganze mal etwas näher zu bringen.



Ørret schrieb:


> ein Jugendlicher ohne Prüfung darf sogar mit zwei eigenen Ruten auf Friedfisch angeln...ich muss die Leute halt nur beaufsichtigen. Zumindest ist das in NDS so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*



Schugga schrieb:


> Aber ich schreibe mich schon wieder in Rage, wenn ich über den ganzen Unsinn nachdenke, der hier in D bzgl. des Angelns verzapft wird...


Willkommen im Club....


----------



## Ørret (7. November 2017)

*AW: OHNE Prüfung Angeln!  Das Bremer Stockangelrecht*

Hallo Schugga
Kann sein das das von Verein zu Verein unterschiedlich ausgelegt wird....stimme dir aber voll zu, so richtig Sinn macht diesbezüglich vieles nicht


----------

